# Water---is tapwater safe?



## hammons (Jan 2, 2013)

We have had our 2 red foots now for a few weeks. They are about 5 years old, and we got them off craigslist. We have been giving them tapwater in their water dish and in their soaks. When I went to the pet store the other day, I saw some liquid that you can add to their water; I can't remember what it's supposed to do, but I can look when I get home. My question is, is tapwater safe for my torts? Or are you supposed to add something to it like you would for a fish aquarium, to take the harmful stuff out? I can't really find any info. on this subject. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 2, 2013)

Treatment for water for animals, especially fish and amphibians are intended to eliminate chlorine, as fish and amphibians 'breath' via water, or have water permeable skin.

Otherwise, if you drink and bath in the water from the same tap, then it's OK for your tortoise. If you don't, then they probably should not. I drink filtered water, but bath in tap. As tortoises often drink when they bath, and if you don't drink your tap, then maybe filtered is not a bad idea. One of the counter top pitchers might work well enough.

The various additives for treating water from pet shops ad chemicals, they don't remove them in fact. Filtered water is better if you have a concern.

Will


----------



## hammons (Jan 2, 2013)

Will said:


> Treatment for water for animals, especially fish and amphibians are intended to eliminate chlorine, as fish and amphibians 'breath' via water, or have water permeable skin.
> 
> Otherwise, if you drink and bath in the water from the same tap, then it's OK for your tortoise. If you don't, then they probably should not. I drink filtered water, but bath in tap. As tortoises often drink when they bath, and if you don't drink your tap, then maybe filtered is not a bad idea. One of the counter top pitchers might work well enough.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Will. I feel better about it then. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree. If the tap is safe for you it's safe for them. I drink my tap water here and have used it for my tortoises for decades.


----------



## hammons (Jan 2, 2013)

Tom said:


> I agree. If the tap is safe for you it's safe for them. I drink my tap water here and have used it for my tortoises for decades.


Thanks, Tom


----------

